# Third place - we have a tie. Help needed



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi all, we have a tie for third place

Alan owned by AmyCruick
Fluffy owned by Pets2luv.webs.com
Kimba owned by hazyreality
Kitty owned by Pets2luv.webs.com

So starting now I need you to pm me your voted on these 4 cuties. Just put the name of the one you're voting for as the title and pm me. We are not voting in the same way as before for this. 

How do we choose, so tough!!

8pm Tuesday night is the cut off point for 3rd place voting


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow I have done really well. 2 buns in the third place race lets hear it for the cambridgeshire bunnies!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lmao lets hear it for the cambs bunnies! Yours 1st Place, Mine 2nd Place and 3 of our buns tied in 3rd! It just proves it, Cambs bunnies are the most beautiful 
Hang on a minute - I think AmyCruick is in Cambs aswell!

*Heidi*


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Hi all, we have a tie for third place
> 
> *Alan owned by AmyCruick
> Fluffy owned by Pets2luv.webs.com
> ...


Bump!
Please send votes for third place by PM. I have had some messages but need more before 8pm tomorrow night


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep I live in Cambs too!! How funny! 

Go Alan! He'll be so chuffed if he comes third


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats so funny! i dint realise we were all in cambs! must have the same gorgeous genes !


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Thats so funny! i dint realise we were all in cambs! must have the same gorgeous genes !


I must of missed out because I am just on the Cambridgeshire/Essex/Suffolk border :lol:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I must of missed out because I am just on the Cambridgeshire/Essex/Suffolk border :lol:


your buns def have the cambs genes!!! I watched your video yesterday they are lovely :blush:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Still need votes for the 3rd place space
At the moment we still have a 3 way tie!! aaargh. so i need some more votes for these bunnies to tip it one way to give us a third place winner

Alan owned by AmyCruick
Fluffy owned by Pets2luv.webs.com
Kimba owned by hazyreality
Kitty owned by Pets2luv.webs.com


----------

